# Lets talk about annoying people that you know, that think your their friend



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

... i just ran over a whole family of possums last night yes you heard right the whole family the whole family the whole family of opossums.................................................................................................................................................................................................... I chuck in gas every trip i go with a mate because that will pay for the expenses of a molotov going off in the car.................


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

gas money should be negotiated before the trip. if someone else offers to drive a decent distance i usually offer up a couple bucks even if they dont ask for any.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

luckily enough all those types of people in my life are just the kind of "oh i noticed you were here lets chat for a long time" types. I can be away from them at any time.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

there's a guy who offers me a bunch of free shit all the time and i take it and never pay him back. but he's annoying as hell and i never ask for it. does that make me an asshole? :dunno:


----------



## blink181 (Jul 27, 2009)

I wouldnt mind chipping in money if it came out of his pocket, but when hes trying to profit off of it without telling you until its time for him to give you a ride back, thats when i get pissed


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> with my friends, it all tends to work out in the wash. Sometimes I drive and pay for the gas, sometimes they do. We don`t really get too concerned over it.


Ditto, i grab a ride with a buddy who is a pow fiend and is the only one i know willing to get up at 6am for first chair @ Meadows...it all ends up more or less even..i get rides up..pay for his gas or buy him lunch once every few trips...and we keep eachother company during that boring ass drive up the mountain


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

with all you those problems people just don't have etiquette anymore and I straighten those ppl out real quick. lol

but I have an annoying friend that..well he is cool, great friend, but if you don't answer the phone this punk ass, starts acting like an 8th grade g/f.......call me like 5 times in a row send txt after txt and honestly, after that its makes me hate him and def not want to hang out with him that day or any other day for that mattter...........

this is good I can vent b/c I've been keeping this in for a while haha

and another thing is EVERY time he is with me, constantly "can I get this" "can i get that" etc..............its so annoying and teh damn guy works..........but god forbid I forgot my wallet at home or didnt have $$ on me b/c then he is like "na man sorry I dont have ne money, or I can't" 

you know what that is it...he is cut off DONE Thanks for the thread Blink


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

yea i got a buddy like that. love the kid like a brother but sometimes i just wanna fucking kill him. for example. 2 years ago we planned a trip to the mountains, had a cabin and a rental car. we all gave him money for the rental so his mom could get it for us. next day i see he has a fat wad of cash when just the day before he said he was broke. i asked him about it and he said him mom decided to pay for the car and he could keep the money for the trip. i about ripped his head right off his shoulders...god that made me mad. me being bigger than him i got in his face and made him give us the money back plus pay for the snow chains i had bought earlier:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

good job...I just don't understand ppl like that, I mean to me it seems logical that in that situation you would just give your friends the money back...I mean if he did that I'm sure you guys would have been like "wow that is awesome we'll pay for a lift ticket or two for you" people just have no respect anymore... they need to wake up lol


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome to the land of positionary friendships. Living in the mountains it's such a huge thing, someone finds out you have a hook up, cash, a car, etc. etc. they're your friend but only if they can take, take, take. Classic example is I get hit up by people that I just met for gear all the time, I'll have them say things like "well you get it for free so you know you won't need this just ask for another". WTF do you not understand the whole concept of paying your dues?

Girls are especially the worst the whole pro ho mentality runs rampant up here. If she thinks she can get something from you she's on it like white on rice. Like anything in life you just have to learn who you can trust and who you can't.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> good job...I just don't understand ppl like that, I mean to me it seems logical that in that situation you would just give your friends the money back...I mean if he did that I'm sure you guys would have been like "wow that is awesome we'll pay for a lift ticket or two for you" people just have no respect anymore... they need to wake up lol


so true, he just didnt understand why he shouldnt have been able to keep the money. dont know what he was thinking:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

Hrm, I must be missing something... I would have kept the money in that situation too! Everyone put in their fair share for the trip, and his mom gave him spending money to use on the trip. Where is the problem? Why should his mom have to pay for your part of the trip?


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

well here is the deal she paid for the rental car as a favor to him AND his friends for the trip....if all the friends pay, and he doesn't how is it a favor to his friends? not to mention its only common frienship courtesy to not be greedy in that situation and share the pie with the group


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, I too cannot believe the ignorance in this thread. Where to even begin.......

Not sure what gives you a sence of entitlement to someone elses money, but if you were my friend I would have told you to fuck right off after pulling that shit on me. His mom did it as a favour to him and him only. Just because his mom decided to help him out financially by letting keep the money you guys paid for the trip does not mean that you automatically give it back. This kind of mindset is absolutely fucking retarded.

Whats next, someones mom buys them a car so all of a sudden you never have to pay them gas money again? Someones mom gives them more lunch money so they have to buy you lunch? Sounds like your parents are a bunch of cheap jews so to make up for it you try to bully your friends into handing over the luxarys their parents can afford to give them. 

I'm suprised this kid is even still your friend after pulling a ****** stunt like that, I would have taken you off the trip were it me and let you keep you fucking money.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

Random Hero said:


> Wow, I too cannot believe the ignorance in this thread. Where to even begin.......
> 
> Not sure what gives you a sence of entitlement to someone elses money, but if you were my friend I would have told you to fuck right off after pulling that shit on me. His mom did it as a favour to him and him only. Just because his mom decided to help him out financially by letting keep the money you guys paid for the trip does not mean that you automatically give it back. This kind of mindset is absolutely fucking retarded.
> 
> ...



dude are you fucking kidding me?!!?!? i cant believe anyone would even think that would be ok! we all gave him money to give to his mom for the car. his mom decided to pay for it and not spend our money, then he thought he was entitled to keep our money. and not to mention i planned out the entire trip, transportation, hooked everyone up with lift tickets and i booked the hotel. your either a complete moron or you read what i wrote wronge. he didnt owe us money because his mom got us a car, he owed us the money because his mom didnt use the money we gave them.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

No sorry, you're a fucking idiot as well as a filthy jew. His mom wanted him to have money, so she let him keep the money by spending her own. I don't see how that enables you to a refund. I'm not sure what you don't understand here, its no different than his mom just giving him an allowance. It doesn't fucking matter that his mom didn't USE the money you gave her, you had a part to pay in the trip and you paid it.

So unless his mom called up you and your friends and said something along the lines of "Hey I've decided that I would enjoy spending my hard earned dollars to make you and your friends lives a bit easier" I don't see how you believe that money is yours. Your words exactly "His mom said *HE* could keep the money". By the sounds of it his mom was already doing your punk ass a favour by putting her name on the line incase one of you kids fucked shit up.

Like I said earlier it sounds like your parents were to cheap to ever help your ass out and you probably get jealous when other peoples parents help their ass out. Why else would you bully your so called friends out of the money their parents give them just because you are "bigger" than them. I can't believe people like to hang out with a guy like you who seems believe that if you don't earn something yourself you somehow have to give it up to your friends as well.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What's up with all the Jew hate?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What's up with all the Jew hate?


Indeed, I was wondering the same thing.

I think there may be a misunderstanding about the situation...you don't need to be cheap or a jew to value your own money and care whether it was used for what it was intended to be (i.e. taxpayer rage). IF the trip's specifics had been covered by the group and the money was for something extra that was then covered by the mother, I could totally understand how that would make someone upset to be out of pocket money to enjoy during the trip for their own needs (food, shopping, etc). However, If the mother had just taken that money, paid for the car and then given an identical sum to the kid as spending money...there really wouldn't be much to say about it.

It's an odd situation, but without knowing the specifics of the agreements or how this kid was acting, we really don't know what sort of reaction is appropriate. I'm no cheapskate or jew, but if I thought someone took money from me and misused it, be it government or tripmate, I'd require at the very least an explanation. Just sayin'


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Knock off the racial slurs. If I see it continue there are a couple of things. 

One. The difference between you and a bucket of shit will be the bucket.

Two. You will be banned and all posts removed.

Just stop.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm going to have to agree with random hero here. Johny blaze would it change anything if his mom would of taken that exact money you guys gave her and used it for the car and then turned around and went to the bank and got out another X amount of money and gave it to her son for spending money? Just because it's easier for her to put it on a card or check and give him the cash already there doesn't make it yours since it's the same serial numbers. Just because he has a mom that is willing to help out does not mean he should have to spend more (mom giving him an allowance+you guys taking it=spending more money). Also I know for me any parent who was willing to put their name to something like renting a car, cabin, ect. was a saint, and generally my parents always got stuck with it. One time we went on a trip up to Big Bear and everyone was to give me the money when we got up there and then I give it back to my parents. However they decided to pay for my share of it. Should I have to give my friends some of my money since my parents helped me out?

I know I was always the one to book stuff, chip in a little extra here and there, pay for gas 99% of the time, buy most of the beer, ect. ect. From the sounds of it I can say that the reason I have gotten so stingy with my shit now is because of people like you guys who bitch about chipping in a few bucks for gas when that friend probably drives 99% of the time, will never reach out and pick up the remanding couple bucks on a check, never randomly just happen to have beer when coming over, ect. Start paying attention to who really puts out the extra money and then the few times they turn around and ask for a few bucks stop making a big deal out of it and making them seem like the ass hole (may be different cases but generally how it seems to work out).


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

I have to appologize for the stupid remarks I was making earlier. For some stupid reason I thought that guy that was bitching about his friends mom was the same one that started saying the Jew thing. I figured I'd throw it back in his face without even realizing that it wasn't even the same person who originally made that comment. One thing though, Jews aren't a race, they are a religion.

I know this doesn't make what I said alright and I'll do a better job of not making a fool of myself in future posts.

I'll still stick with what I said about rjattack19 being cheap and trying to live off of other peoples parents hard work though.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Random Hero said:


> One thing though, Jews aren't a race, they are a religion.


Part right, part wrong. They are *commonly* known as an ethnic group from thousands of centuries ago. They have a belief, but the term Jew is based on an ethnic group, not a religion.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

Random Hero said:


> I have to appologize for the stupid remarks I was making earlier. For some stupid reason I thought that guy that was bitching about his friends mom was the same one that started saying the Jew thing. I figured I'd throw it back in his face without even realizing that it wasn't even the same person who originally made that comment. One thing though, Jews aren't a race, they are a religion.
> 
> I know this doesn't make what I said alright and I'll do a better job of not making a fool of myself in future posts.
> 
> I'll still stick with what I said about rjattack19 being cheap and trying to live off of other peoples parents hard work though.


and i would like to stick with your an idiot and you dont know your ass from your elbow. im not cheap nor do i need my parents to pay for anything, it was my own hard earned money. yea believe it, some people actually work hard for their money and i just know when im getting screwed. there was no way that i was going to plan a trip give everybody free lift tickets and book the hotel on my credit card and then in turn hand my friend 100 bucks so that he could use it for his spending money. its because of low life scums like your self that we even have thread like these. people need to stop putting them selves infront of the people around them


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

blindpig said:


> I'm going to have to agree with random hero here. Johny blaze would it change anything if his mom would of taken that exact money you guys gave her and used it for the car and then turned around and went to the bank and got out another X amount of money and gave it to her son for spending money? Just because it's easier for her to put it on a card or check and give him the cash already there doesn't make it yours since it's the same serial numbers. Just because he has a mom that is willing to help out does not mean he should have to spend more (mom giving him an allowance+you guys taking it=spending more money). Also I know for me any parent who was willing to put their name to something like renting a car, cabin, ect. was a saint, and generally my parents always got stuck with it. One time we went on a trip up to Big Bear and everyone was to give me the money when we got up there and then I give it back to my parents. However they decided to pay for my share of it. Should I have to give my friends some of my money since my parents helped me out?
> 
> I know I was always the one to book stuff, chip in a little extra here and there, pay for gas 99% of the time, buy most of the beer, ect. ect. From the sounds of it I can say that the reason I have gotten so stingy with my shit now is because of people like you guys who bitch about chipping in a few bucks for gas when that friend probably drives 99% of the time, will never reach out and pick up the remanding couple bucks on a check, never randomly just happen to have beer when coming over, ect. Start paying attention to who really puts out the extra money and then the few times they turn around and ask for a few bucks stop making a big deal out of it and making them seem like the ass hole (may be different cases but generally how it seems to work out).



dude im exactly like you, im always shelling out the extra bucks, im always the one planning everything, im always the one to make sure that everything is worked out. so when i saw that my buddy had 100 of my dollars and i had just done all of this work, it ticked me off. i dunno, all im saying is that if i had my parents get the rental car and they decided to pay for it, you bet your ass i would give my friends their money back, why not? they are my friends. maybe im just too nice.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

blindpig said:


> I'm going to have to agree with random hero here. Johny blaze would it change anything if his mom would of taken that exact money you guys gave her and used it for the car and then turned around and went to the bank and got out another X amount of money and gave it to her son for spending money? Just because it's easier for her to put it on a card or check and give him the cash already there doesn't make it yours since it's the same serial numbers. Just because he has a mom that is willing to help out does not mean he should have to spend more (mom giving him an allowance+you guys taking it=spending more money). Also I know for me any parent who was willing to put their name to something like renting a car, cabin, ect. was a saint, and generally my parents always got stuck with it. One time we went on a trip up to Big Bear and everyone was to give me the money when we got up there and then I give it back to my parents. However they decided to pay for my share of it. Should I have to give my friends some of my money since my parents helped me out?
> 
> I know I was always the one to book stuff, chip in a little extra here and there, pay for gas 99% of the time, buy most of the beer, ect. ect. From the sounds of it I can say that the reason I have gotten so stingy with my shit now is because of people like you guys who bitch about chipping in a few bucks for gas when that friend probably drives 99% of the time, will never reach out and pick up the remanding couple bucks on a check, never randomly just happen to have beer when coming over, ect. Start paying attention to who really puts out the extra money and then the few times they turn around and ask for a few bucks stop making a big deal out of it and making them seem like the ass hole (may be different cases but generally how it seems to work out).


for the record, I'm the same guy as you in my group....always throw in extra at the table, bar, etc...never ask for gas money, shell out for the betterment of the group etc....but as you said lately I have been getting a little stricter about my generosity...and I'm ALWAYS driving btw....
so in that case idk what you mean by "guys like us" b/c you seem to be in the same boat..b/c you say you are getting a little stingy now as well...

all I was saying is that if I took money from my friends for a rental and my mom decided to pay for it...then I would kick back to my friends but maybe that is b/c I'm just a nice guy like that....and to answer would it make it different if she used the friends' funds paid for the car and then gave him spending money yes it would make a difference..in that case its spending money not money for the car... 

but I don't want to beat a dead horse, each is entitled to their opinion and I respect that, and also don't want this turning into a forum fight hahah:cheeky4:


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Friends give guy Cash for trip

Guy Takes Cash - Guys mom decides to pay for trip

Guys cash who belong to his friends to be payed for the trip suddenly gets to keep it? and not return it for something that now doesn't need to be payed for?.

Doesn't make sense to me, but the difference of opinions here is like looking at a picture, everyone has a different take on it. I think it would of just been the morally right thing to do is give your FRIENDS their money back.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

If his mom wanted to give him money and pay for the trip then she should have given everyones money back and used her own money.


----------



## blink181 (Jul 27, 2009)

Random Hero said:


> No sorry, you're a fucking idiot as well as a filthy jew. His mom wanted him to have money, so she let him keep the money by spending her own. I don't see how that enables you to a refund. I'm not sure what you don't understand here, its no different than his mom just giving him an allowance. It doesn't fucking matter that his mom didn't USE the money you gave her, you had a part to pay in the trip and you paid it.
> 
> So unless his mom called up you and your friends and said something along the lines of "Hey I've decided that I would enjoy spending my hard earned dollars to make you and your friends lives a bit easier" I don't see how you believe that money is yours. Your words exactly "His mom said *HE* could keep the money". By the sounds of it his mom was already doing your punk ass a favour by putting her name on the line incase one of you kids fucked shit up.
> 
> Like I said earlier it sounds like your parents were to cheap to ever help your ass out and you probably get jealous when other peoples parents help their ass out. Why else would you bully your so called friends out of the money their parents give them just because you are "bigger" than them. I can't believe people like to hang out with a guy like you who seems believe that if you don't earn something yourself you somehow have to give it up to your friends as well.


it wasnt his moms money to give away fucking dumbass, if its not coming out of that kids personal bank account he has no right to keep the money that doesnt belong to him


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

You're still the low life scum that expect other peoples parents to pay your way in the world. You say you have a job, congratufuckulations so does any other fucking person on this god damn board. You want a cookie for making money? Bottom line is you had an agreement, he held up his end of the bargain by recieving the money and getting the car. After that was done you have no right to that money and are a bitch for thinking so.

Blink you're a mental midget, I don't even know where to start with your dumbass. Considering his mom still rented the car with her credit card that money actually was hers to give away. I don't know if you suffer from severe reading disabilities or if you just sniffed one to many glue bottles but what would lead you to believe that the money isn't the moms to give away?

I just can't understand what is so hard to understand about this. Would it be a different story had his mom only given him half the money, or perhaps paid off his credit card bill (assuming he has one) for him with the money she got? What then, would you demand that he bought you guys food for the entire trip untill the so called debt was paid off? 

I'm more interested in how the fuck someone can keep friends when their mentality is that if their parents give them shit they owe it to their group of friends or else they are cheap bitches.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

The reason it's bad for him to keep the money is the fact that the money came from his friends and was no longer needed for the trip. It isn't the moms money to give away. The money wouldn't be there if it wasn't given to her.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

The car wouldn't be there if she didn't PAY for it. What is so hard to understand, its not like they gave the kid money for nothing. They gave him money for the car, he gave it to his mom, she paid for the car. She then decided to just give him the cash because he was broke and wanted to help him out. What difference does it make if she gave him the same amount, less, or more than what his friends give him?

Hell if she hadn't given him money then his friends would have had to pay his way throughout the whole trip anyways no? If anything his friends did benefit from him having money, that is if the dude that is crying about it isn't full of shit about how he always pays for everything.


----------



## blink181 (Jul 27, 2009)

Random Hero said:


> You're still the low life scum that expect other peoples parents to pay your way in the world. You say you have a job, congratufuckulations so does any other fucking person on this god damn board. You want a cookie for making money? Bottom line is you had an agreement, he held up his end of the bargain by recieving the money and getting the car. After that was done you have no right to that money and are a bitch for thinking so.
> 
> Blink you're a mental midget, I don't even know where to start with your dumbass. Considering his mom still rented the car with her credit card that money actually was hers to give away. I don't know if you suffer from severe reading disabilities or if you just sniffed one to many glue bottles but what would lead you to believe that the money isn't the moms to give away?
> 
> ...


I think you're the one that can't read... I was talking about the money that the group gave him, his mom cant tell him to keep money thats not hers or his to keep...


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

This is why every group trip needs a person to coordinate and account for all money given to them from the participants. Friends or not, this would be avoided if everyone knew why money was needed from them and why it would or would not be reimbursed to them should a situation like this occur. :dunno:


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

im not gonna continue this argument because your just repeating the same things over and over. take your blinders off and look at the whole picture, i never once expected, or even thought of having his mom pay for it. it would have been there because we gave her money for it. why not give your FRIENDS their money back? when i said he was broke i didnt mean that he had zero money. for god sakes who isnt broke after a big trip? you act like i just sat back and expected everything to be handed to me.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Boy I miss all the good stuff:laugh:
> 
> Bottom line people its simple...gas, grass or ass nobody rides free!




lol...what a classic line..gotta love it


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

1. You paid your friend money for a car.
2. His mom paid for the car, and his mom let him keep the money instead.

Why would you ever expect a refund?

What if this happened? It's basically the same thing.
1. You paid your friend money for a car.
2. He used the money to get the car, and then his mom paid him back.

If I was your friend I would have kept the money. :thumbsup:


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Random Hero said:


> You're still the low life scum that expect other peoples parents to pay your way in the world. You say you have a job, congratufuckulations so does any other fucking person on this god damn board. You want a cookie for making money? Bottom line is you had an agreement, he held up his end of the bargain by recieving the money and getting the car. After that was done you have no right to that money and are a bitch for thinking so.
> 
> Blink you're a mental midget, I don't even know where to start with your dumbass. Considering his mom still rented the car with her credit card that money actually was hers to give away. I don't know if you suffer from severe reading disabilities or if you just sniffed one to many glue bottles but what would lead you to believe that the money isn't the moms to give away?
> 
> ...



I can sum up this poster with one simple quote..."You said youd suck my balls Kyyyyyy"

This whole discussion can be cut into good arguments. The arguments proposed by people who youd want to be your friend, and those who you wouldnt want to plan a trip with.

If I was in the kids situation, being the caring friend that I am, I would return them their money on the principle that they are my friends, I trust them, I dont want them pissing in my boots when we get to the mountain.

I dont see my friends as an opportunity to make a quick buck, and I regularly find myself in a situation of financial need. When I drive I always arrange gas beforehand. I know how fuel efficient my car is, I know how far Im going. we figure that shit out and I pay an equal portion of gas. or we work out a lunch arrangement or alternate days or something.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

well on a lighter note...its nice of you to want to charge for the food and not the beer....that is an odd situation though Sno...maybe he is going through some hard financial times and is too embarrased to talk about it? idk just a thought


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I found myself in a similar situation as well. I bought my friend a bunch of food over the past few days, and he payed me back in codeine. so I think we are square. I covered the delivery tip


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> How you can get around these situations is to clearly state before you leave how much you expect people to pay. And you can do it in a good manner where nobody gets offended. Something as simple as "Wolfie make sure you have enough cash when we leave cause I cannot cover you once we do leave, figure maybe $100.00 bucks??". Something like that.
> 
> In all the years I have traveled with people ive traveled with cheap ones, not cheap ones, rich ones, poor ones, planners, non planners. Each type is a challenge and you need to work differently with each type.
> 
> Keep in mind there are only two true types of individuals in this world...Leaders and followers. the leaders call the shots and the followers have to honor it.. Its just the way it works




Couldnt have said it better myself....well done!! lol


----------



## blink181 (Jul 27, 2009)

NEW Subject: First time we got drunk


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Oh, I have an update...this guy yesterday bought our boss lunch.....
> 
> Suck up.....:thumbsdown:


I think he knows who to spend his money on actually, He's probably thinking of it as a long term investment.


----------



## butterfly11 (Jun 26, 2020)

I had that kind of an experience once, it's annoying as much as it's weird. But I think it's necessary to step up and tell them that you are genuinely not interested and that it's one sided interest. It's best to stay polite yet firm and just clear things, would give you a sense of relief.!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Eleven year old necro. Not a record, but still impressive.


----------

